# RIP Alfie



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Alfie, he sounds like such a special boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to read about Alfie. Please know you and your daughter and her husband are in my thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Alfie has passed. 
I know he was dearly loved by all and will be missed. 

Godspeed Alfie


----------

